# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  A ben dikush te me sqaroj metodat e punes...

## Gostivari_usa

A ben dikush te me sqaroj metodat ne te cilat u bazua puna e Imam Buharit , dhe te tjereve, 
Te gjithe ata qe frekuentojne kete forum per nje kohe te gjate e dine qendrimin tim ndaj hadtheve qe kam, ashtu ua bej me dije qe sinqerisht nuk e hap kete teme me qellim qe te perbuz hadithet e shpikura qe jane be pjese e sunnetit te profetit, por e hap me qellim te kuptoj se ne cfar menyre psh Imam Buhari ishte ne gjendje qe nga me shum se 600.000 mije hadithe te gjeje tamam se cili hadith eshte sahih e cili jo dhe numri i hadithe sahih sipas Buharit eshte diku rreth 5800 hadithe!!!
Pra me pak se 1%.


Me Respekt GV_USA

----------


## titi-a

> A ben dikush te me sqaroj metodat ne te cilat u bazua puna e Imam Buharit , dhe te tjereve,


ka mesuar nga dijetaret e ndryshem te asaj kohe duke mesuar edhe zingjirin transmetues deri tek profeti alejhiselam ku per secilin transmetues qe ka ardhur nekete zingjire e ka ditur biografin e tije se cfare njeri ka qene dhe ku e ka marur kete hadith.......ka qen nje njeri qe Allahu i ka dhen shum dituri sa qe ta tregoj nje raste kur imom Buhariu ka shku ne nje vende nje here dijetaret e atije vendi kan degju se Imom Buhariu po vije ne vendin e tyre dhe jan organizu te ja bejn nje test te dituris pa e ditur ai,ku ne nje vende ku qendronte Imo Buhariu qendrojn edhe disa dijetare tjere dhe njeri prej tyre fillon te thote nje hadithe duke e permendur zingjirin transmetues pore gjate zingjirit e ndryshon pak dhe Imom Buhariu thote se nuk e njeh kete forme te transmetimit,nje dijetare tjeter fillon me nje hadith tjeter po edhe ky e ndryshon zingjirin e transmetueseve pak, prap Buhariu thot se nuk e nje kete menyre te hadithit....e keshtu vazhdojn disa dijetare tjere dhe ne funde Imom Buhariu fillon te i permende te gjith hadithet e tyre me zingjre te transmetimit si i kan permendur ata pastaj te njejtat hadithe i permende me zingjirin e transmetuesve ne menyre te sakte...subhanalla sa dituri qe Allahu i ka dhen,ka udhetu me mija kilometra neper shkretetire per fitimin e nje hadithi....
keto ishin pak disa gjera ne lidhje me diturin e kerkimit te tije.....



> nuk e hap kete teme me qellim qe te perbuz hadithet e shpikura qe jane be pjese e sunnetit te profetit,


hadithet e shpikura jan te perbuzuraaaaa dhe nuk jan be pjese e sunetit te profetit alejhiselam dhe nuk do behen kurrrrre,nese nje grup apo nje vende fillon te merret me keto hadithe nuk do thote se keto jan bere pjese e sunetit rruga e sunnetu salihineve ehte e qarte kush deshiron te veproj me to le te urdheroj e kush jo ai nuk punon me sunetin e profetit alejhiselam.......




> por e hap me qellim te kuptoj se ne cfar menyre psh Imam Buhari ishte ne gjendje qe nga me shum se 600.000 mije hadithe te gjeje tamam se cili hadith eshte sahih e cili jo dhe numri i hadithe sahih sipas Buharit eshte diku rreth 5800 hadithe!!!
> Pra me pak se 1%.
> Me Respekt GV_USA


pak a po shume per kete e dhash nje pergjegjje te shkurter e sa i perkete asaje se numri i haditheve te sakta sipas buhariut eshte 5800 kjo eshte e pa vertet se te gjitha hadithet qe vijen nga buhariu jan te sakta(sahil Buhari).....
Dhe ne funde te jap nje kehille:
O velleu jem metoda te maresh gjera te rendesisheme ne forume ne te cilat mund te hyjen njerez te ndryshem dhe duke mos i njohur ti nuk eshte metode e dijes(eshta edhe perbuzje e punes te Imom Buhariut i cili me punen e tije te palodhshme arriti te permbledhe keto hadithe kaq te shumta dhe dikush te bej nje pyetje ne nje forum ne te cilin ti kur e hap nje teme per fe te tjeret te ofendoj... 
Pore te kam then dhe njehere nese je i sinqeret me punen tende meso gjuhen arabe bleje literatura qe ndoshta lagjja jote nuk i zen qendro me dijetare e pastaj eja ne perfundim dhe ne me kureshtje do e degjojm mendimin tende...
keto gjera dijetaret i kan kaluar ka para 1000 vite e disa edhe me vone.....
Besoj qe ti mire e di se ne kete forum dhe forumet thera hoxhallaret nuk kyqen sepse kon pune me te menqur....
Une me nuk do merrem me kete teme sepse nuk e shoh te arsyeshem....nese ti mendon ndryshe gjeje nje menyre tjeter e jo kete menyre se nuk eshte e sakt ....
Gjth te mirat............. :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> ka mesuar nga dijetaret e ndryshem te asaj kohe duke mesuar edhe zingjirin transmetues deri tek profeti alejhiselam ku per secilin transmetues qe ka ardhur nekete zingjire e ka ditur biografin e tije se cfare njeri ka qene dhe ku e ka marur kete hadith.......ka qen nje njeri qe Allahu i ka dhen shum dituri sa qe ta tregoj nje raste kur imom Buhariu ka shku ne nje vende nje here dijetaret e atije vendi kan degju se Imom Buhariu po vije ne vendin e tyre dhe jan organizu te ja bejn nje test te dituris pa e ditur ai,ku ne nje vende ku qendronte Imo Buhariu qendrojn edhe disa dijetare tjere dhe njeri prej tyre fillon te thote nje hadithe duke e permendur zingjirin transmetues pore gjate zingjirit e ndryshon pak dhe Imom Buhariu thote se nuk e njeh kete forme te transmetimit,nje dijetare tjeter fillon me nje hadith tjeter po edhe ky e ndryshon zingjirin e transmetueseve pak, prap Buhariu thot se nuk e nje kete menyre te hadithit....e keshtu vazhdojn disa dijetare tjere dhe ne funde Imom Buhariu fillon te i permende te gjith hadithet e tyre me zingjre te transmetimit si i kan permendur ata pastaj te njejtat hadithe i permende me zingjirin e transmetuesve ne menyre te sakte...subhanalla sa dituri qe Allahu i ka dhen,ka udhetu me mija kilometra neper shkretetire per fitimin e nje hadithi....
> keto ishin pak disa gjera ne lidhje me diturin e kerkimit te tije.....
> 
> 
> hadithet e shpikura jan te perbuzuraaaaa dhe nuk jan be pjese e sunetit te profetit alejhiselam dhe nuk do behen kurrrrre,nese nje grup apo nje vende fillon te merret me keto hadithe nuk do thote se keto jan bere pjese e sunetit rruga e sunnetu salihineve ehte e qarte kush deshiron te veproj me to le te urdheroj e kush jo ai nuk punon me sunetin e profetit alejhiselam.......
> 
> 
> 
> pak a po shume per kete e dhash nje pergjegjje te shkurter e sa i perkete asaje se numri i haditheve te sakta sipas buhariut eshte 5800 kjo eshte e pa vertet se te gjitha hadithet qe vijen nga buhariu jan te sakta(sahil Buhari).....
> ...


Titi te falemnderit per pergjigjen, dhe me te vertete jam i kenaqur me pergjigjen qe ke dhene. 
Nuk dyshoj qe imam Buhari ska qene i ditur, te pakten duke u bazuar ne fjalet e tua dhe ne fjalet e shum historianeve qe kane shkruajtur per Imam Buharin te krijohet pershtypja qe ai ka qene shum i zgjuar. 
Me padiskutim qe Imam Buhari ka ditur zinxhirin e transmetimit te haditheve, nuk e mohoj kete. 
Por nga ana tjeter eshte e vertete Titi qe Imam Buhari gjate tere veprimtarise se tij ka mbledhur me shum se 600.000 hadithe, nga te cilat me shum se 99% i refuzon si hadithe te shpifura. 
Kete nuke trilloj, kjo eshte fakt. 
Pra edhe pse Imam Buhari ka mbledhur me shum se 600.000 mije hadithe, ai si te besueshem i pranon vetem diku rreth 5800 hadithe.
Ajo qe deri dike kisha thene me mundon, a ka mundesi psh edhe pse zinxhiri i transmetimit te jete i besueshem, vet hadithi te jete i gabuar dhe e kunderta edhe pse zinxhiri i transmetimit te jete jo i besueshem , por hadithi te jet i vertete!!!
Nga ajo qe kam lexuar une, ndoshta jam gabim, po juve qe studjoni fene mund te me permisoni ne cdo kohe, mbledhesit e haditheve me shum i kane dhene rendesi zinxhirit te transmetimit se sa vet kuptimit te hadithit, andaj per mendimin tim sot ndoshta me te pa drejte disa hadithe qe per hir te zinxhirit transmetues bejne pjese ne sunnetin e profetit edhe pse nuk e meritojne kete dhe disa hadithe tjera te cilat edhe pse mund te jene te besueshem por vetem e vetem qe zinxhiri transmetues eshte , ta themi i dyshimte, nuk bejne pjese ne sunnetin e profetit. 

Per mendimin tim, duke pasur parasysh se afer 595.000 hadithe jane lene jasht nga Imam Buhari vetem pse nuk kane plotesuar kushtin e zinxhirit transmetues, ma merr mendja qe ne mesin e tyre, nga ana kuptimore mund te kete shum hadithe te verteta, dhe ndoshta jam gabim, po muslimanet e sotem as qe mundohen ti studojne keto hadithe, sepse i konsiderojne te shpikura vetem e vetem qe nuk plotesojne kushtin e zinxhirit transmetues.

Personalisht nese dikush do te me kishte pyetur mua, se si te vleresohen hadithet, kisha thene qe nqs hadithi ka zinxhir te besueshem transmetimi, por nuk ka kuptim, te mos pranohet si hadith, dhe nqs se nje hadith psh nuk ka zinxhir te besueshem te transmetimit , por ka kuptim te pranohet si hadith i besueshem.



ME respekt GV_USA

----------


## hubejb

Gostivari_usa si duket ti ende nuk ke lexu asnje liber per shkencen e hadithit apo shkencen e usuli fikhut, te lutem mos u mer me keto dije neper forume, nese vertet je i devotshem, kur te vish ne pushime ne gostivar shko te ndonje hoxh i ditur qe meret me keto pune, dhe lute me ti mesuar keto shkenca njejt sikur qe mesohen ne fakultetet islame dhe pastaj mendoj ndoshta Allahu do ta zgjeroj zemren tende me perceptimin e ketyre dijeve. Sepaku nese meson dicka per usuli fikhun do e vertetojsh se si kane punuar dijetaret ne pranimin e nje hadithi.

Si nje ndihme fillestare dhepse shum e paket pershkak se nuk ka tekste te tilla ne internet

http://www.geocities.com/fikhuhanefi...laeusulit.html

----------


## Michaux

> A ben dikush te me sqaroj metodat ne te cilat u bazua puna e Imam Buharit , dhe te tjereve, 
> Te gjithe ata qe frekuentojne kete forum per nje kohe te gjate e dine qendrimin tim ndaj hadtheve qe kam, ashtu ua bej me dije qe sinqerisht nuk e hap kete teme me qellim qe te perbuz hadithet e shpikura qe jane be pjese e sunnetit te profetit, por e hap me qellim te kuptoj se ne cfar menyre psh Imam Buhari ishte ne gjendje qe nga me shum se 600.000 mije hadithe te gjeje tamam se cili hadith eshte sahih e cili jo dhe numri i hadithe sahih sipas Buharit eshte diku rreth 5800 hadithe!!!
> Pra me pak se 1%.
> 
> 
> Me Respekt GV_USA


Gosivarli,

Nuk e di ç'përgjigje të dhanë vëllezërit tjetër, me që nuk pata kohë t'i lexoj, mirëpo shkurtimisht po të përgjigjem siç vijon.

Imam Buhari ka pasur kriteret më precize të të vlerësuarit mbi hadithin, sa që, ka ecur me muaj të tërë drejt një vendi ku ka dëgjuar se dikush di një hadith dhe ndoshta s'e ka marrë nga ai, me që, ndoshta ka parë ndonjë cilësi, e cila në fakt nuk ishte fatale, mirëpo për bartësit e diturisë ajo qe shkatrrimtare dhe kështu braktiste atë person.

Imam Buhari për çdo hadith që ka shënuar, paraprakisht ka falur dy rekate Istihare!

Imam Buhari në përmbyllje ka thënë se hadithe të verifikuar si të sakta/sahih i ka ditur përmendesh 100.000, mirëpo për t'u mos u zgjedhuar shumë libra, i cili ka qenë në kapituj, është mjaftuar me aq.

Allahu inspiron njerëzit.

Imam Buhari ka ditur historinë, fije për pe, hollësisht, çdo pikë të jetës dhe vepritarisë së transmetuesve, sikur të kishte jetuar me çdo njërin prej tyre. Si qe e mundur? La havle ve la kuvete ila bilah!

Në shekullin që lamë pas Imam Albani qe i tillë, ka ditur historinë/biografinë e shumicës së transmetuesve, edhe pse jetoi më shumë se një milenium larg prej tyre, sa që tregon Imam Albani, ka kërkuar nëpër bibliotekë mbi 16 orë material nëpër libra, derisa ka gjetur emrin e një transmetuesi që i ka nevojitur, e pastaj ka hulumtuar rreth tij. Ky është preciziteti i atyre të cilët quhen EHLUL DHIKËR/ Njerëzit e Dhikrit/Përkujtimit!

Duke besuar se kjo në aspektin ideor të ka shërbyer, të jap një selam nga thellësia e zemrës.

Allahu ju ruajt!

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Gosivarli,
> 
> Nuk e di ç'përgjigje të dhanë vëllezërit tjetër, me që nuk pata kohë t'i lexoj, mirëpo shkurtimisht po të përgjigjem siç vijon.
> 
> Imam Buhari ka pasur kriteret më precize të të vlerësuarit mbi hadithin, sa që, ka ecur me muaj të tërë drejt një vendi ku ka dëgjuar se dikush di një hadith dhe ndoshta s'e ka marrë nga ai, me që, ndoshta ka parë ndonjë cilësi, e cila në fakt nuk ishte fatale, mirëpo për bartësit e diturisë ajo qe shkatrrimtare dhe kështu braktiste atë person.
> 
> Imam Buhari për çdo hadith që ka shënuar, paraprakisht ka falur dy rekate Istihare!
> 
> Imam Buhari në përmbyllje ka thënë se hadithe të verifikuar si të sakta/sahih i ka ditur përmendesh 100.000, mirëpo për t'u mos u zgjedhuar shumë libra, i cili ka qenë në kapituj, është mjaftuar me aq.
> ...


E di qe kane qene te zgjuar per te mbajtur gjera ne mend, por dyshoj qe te kene qene te zgjuar per te kuptuar se a eshte nje hadith i besueshem ( sahih ) ne te vertete ose jo!

Ja psh. a eshte sahih ky hadithi ne vijim ?!!

*Abu Huraira reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: Allah, the Exalted and Glorious, created Adam in His own image with His length of sixty cubits, and as He created him He told him to greet that group, and that was a party of angels sitting there, and listen to the response that they give him, for it would form his greeting and that of his offspring. He then went away and said: Peace be upon you! They (the angels) said: May there be peace upon you and the Mercy of Allah, and they made an addition of" Mercy of Allah". So he who would get into Paradise would get in the form of Adarn, his length being sixty cubits, then the people who followed him continued to diminish in size up to this day.*

Me Respekt GV_USA
P.s. "Hubejb , pasi qe ti ke lexuar shum libra mbi shkencen e hadithit a me sqaron pak mua kuptimin e ketij hadithi dhe cfar lidhje ka ky hadithe me fene islame ?!!"

----------


## Michaux

I dashur! Hadithi duhet sjellur në arabisht, që të kuptohet mirë. Ka hadithe të cilat në shkencën e Mustelah el Hadith (terminologjia e hadithit) shpallen të dobëta, me që përmbajtja e tij nuk korrospondon me domëthënien e mësimeve islame, të nxjërra nga hadithe të tjera më të saktë, sepse edhe saktësia e haditheve ka gradat e veta. Ka hadith sahih që quhet: mutefekun alejh, që askush sguxon ta mohojë, me që vjen prej dhjetra sahabëve transmetimi, dhe asesi sështë i shpikur. Ka hadith sahih që quhet: meshhur, që do të thotë i famshëm, e që e kanë transmetuar më shumë se tre ashabë. Po ka asish që llogariten sahih, mirëpo hulumtohet akoma rreth tij, sikur bëri Imam Albani, i cili nxorri afër dhjetë hadithi me sa e di, të cilat i shpalli daif dhe solli argumente, të cilat po të grumbulloheshin do bëhej një libër në vete.

Ka hadithe të cilat krahasohen me të tjerë, komentohen, ka asish të cilave u tregohet kuptimi i vërtetë që vjen si rrjedhojë e një hulumtimi i cili nxjerr atë që ngërthen transmetimi.

Rreth hadithit në fjalë, inshaAllah do shoh të pyes ndonjë hoxhë, e nëse më jipet mundësia të pyes ndonjë dijetar edhe më mire, inshaAllah. Unë nuk jam hoxhë. Studijoj në shkollë tjetër. Megjithatë, do të mundohem të të ndihmoj rreth këtij hadithi: si e kanë komentuar dijetarët; a lidhet me ndonjë hadith tjetër; a shpjegohet me gjuhësi; a e ka refezuar dikush (edhe pse se besoj); shkurt, cfarë qëndrimi patën dhe kanë njerëzit e ditur.

eselamu alejkum!

----------


## hubejb

por dyshoj qe te kene qene te zgjuar per te kuptuar se a eshte nje hadith i besueshem ( sahih ) ne te vertete ose jo!

Me kete fjale ti don te thuash se ata nuk kane qene te zgjuar, subhanaAllah!

O vlla ne islam nuk vendoset me mendjen e njeriut por me vahj (shpallje nga ana e Allahut) shembull:
*"Kush ha apo pi nga harresa, le ta plotesoje (vazhdoje) agjerimin e tij, ngase Allahu ate e ka ushqyer dhe i ka dhene te pije"* "
Ebu Hanifeja per kete hadith ka thene: "Po te mos ishte hadithi do te vendosja sipas kijasit" dmth. do te thosha se agjerimi i tille eshte i pavlefshem dhe se duhet te perseritet" por jo nuk ka vendos sipas mendjes se tij.

Imam Aliu ka thene sikur te ishte feja me logjike une mes'h do i jepsha mesteve ne anen e poshtme se nga ajo ane ndotet por jo me vahj eshte qe ti jepet siper.

Nje shembull tjeter se nuk mund te veprohet me logjik Ebu Hanifeja ka thene se ai nuk do i pranonte mestet si legjitime ne sheriat sikur mos te kishte arrit argumntshmeria e tij deri ne shkalle te duhur, por kur i ka studiuar te gjithe hadithet qe flasin per mes'het aq shum ka grumbulluar saqe eshte i njohur mendimi i Ebu Hanifes qe thote se ai njeri i cili i mohon mes'het eshte pabesimtar.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> por dyshoj qe te kene qene te zgjuar per te kuptuar se a eshte nje hadith i besueshem ( sahih ) ne te vertete ose jo!
> 
> Me kete fjale ti don te thuash se ata nuk kane qene te zgjuar, subhanaAllah!
> 
> O vlla ne islam nuk vendoset me mendjen e njeriut por me vahj (shpallje nga ana e Allahut) shembull:
> *"Kush ha apo pi nga harresa, le ta plotesoje (vazhdoje) agjerimin e tij, ngase Allahu ate e ka ushqyer dhe i ka dhene te pije"* "
> Ebu Hanifeja per kete hadith ka thene: "Po te mos ishte hadithi do te vendosja sipas kijasit" dmth. do te thosha se agjerimi i tille eshte i pavlefshem dhe se duhet te perseritet" por jo nuk ka vendos sipas mendjes se tij.
> 
> Imam Aliu ka thene sikur te ishte feja me logjike une mes'h do i jepsha mesteve ne anen e poshtme se nga ajo ane ndotet por jo me vahj eshte qe ti jepet siper.
> ...


Hubejb , pik se pari dua te te sqaroj dicka , mos mendo qe jam kunder teje ose ndonje muslimani tjeter. Besoni se te gjithe jeni te vecante pe mua, per te gjithe ndjej nje respekt te vecante dhe te thelle.
Por problemi eshte se librat e haditheve nuk jan sikur Kurani, juve barazoni keto libra me Kuranin!!!
Kurani nuk ka gabime, por e njejta nuk mund te thuhet per hadithet. 
Hadithi i lart permendur eshte i marrur nga vellimi  numer 40 Salih Muslim, nese nuk gaboj behet fjale per hadithin me numer 6809.
Tani sipas mesimeve te teologeve tane,dijetareve tane, neve duhet te besojme cdo hadith si te vertete te cilen keta imam ( Buhari, Muslimi, Davudi etj etj) kane konsideruar si sahih.
Ky hadith eshte i konsideruar sahih nga Imam Muslimi!!!
Problemi i ketij hadithi eshte se me shum ka lidhje m krishterimin se sa me islamin!!!!!
Te krishteret besojne se Allahu ka krijuar njerezimin sipas pamjes se tij!!! Muslimanet nuk besojne nje gje te tille !!!
Nga ana tjeter , nuk jam i sigurte tek numri , 10 , 15 ,100 ose 200 persona deshmite e te cilit psh jane te pranuara si te besushme nga Imam Buhari, te njejtet persona jane konsideruar jo te besueshem nga imam Muslimi dhe anasjelltas, nje numer personash qe jane konsideruar te besueshem nga Imam Muslimi jane konsideruar te pabesueshem nga Imam Buhari!!!
Kjo i nderuar me me ngjason njelloj si Dhjata e Re. Cfar thot Marku, nuk thot Mateu ose Luka ose Gjoni!!! Te gjithe pretendojne se kane shkruajtur nen autorizimin e Frymes se Shejnte, por te gjithe kane ndryshime ne menyren se si kane percjellur nje informate.
Te kthehemi tek hadithet, duke ditur qe psh Imam Muslimi ka refuzuar te besoj nje numer njerezish te ciletkane qee te besueshem pe Imam Buharin, cfar duhet te bejme tani me hadithet  e percjellura nga keto persona ?!!
Imam  Buhari pranon hadithet e tyre si Sahih, ndersa Imam Muslimi i refuzon!!!
Te pyes ty si vella musliman qe te kam, cfar duhet te bejme neve me keto hadithe te percjelura  nga njerez te pranuar nga njeri imam dhe te refuzuar nga imami tjeter !!!


GV_USA

----------


## hubejb

Jo vella nuk eshte aq diferenca e madhe ne mendime per hadithet ne mesin e dijetareve, ato hadithe te cilat jane te pranueshme per Buhariun jane te pranueshme edhe per Muslimin, por normalisht kan edhe dallime te vogla si psh.: Imam Buhariu ka qene me rigoroz ne vleresimin e hadithit dhe pranimin e tij, si psh shum hadithe te cilat nuk i ka futur ne koleksionin e tij Imam Buhariu nuk do te thote se jane te shpifur por edhe nga ato hadithe ka pasur sahih njejt si ne koleksionin e librit te tij por Imam Buhariu ato hadithe nuk i ka futur ne koleksionin e tij per shkak se nuk i kane plotesuar kriteret e larta te tij e ate pune e ka bere nxenesi i tij Imam Muslimi, njejt edhe ky imam i ka pasur hadithet ne koleksionin e tij sahih (autentik).

Me nje fjale te dijetaret ekzistojne mendime te peraferta kur behet fjale per vleresimin e nje hadithi. Por lind pyetja cilet hadithe jane kontradiktore te dijetaret: Per nje hadith me patur dijetaret mendime te ndryshme me se pari ai hadith nuk duhet te kete grade te larte autenciteti si psh: mutevatir, e ndersa nese ka grade AHAD (hadith i transmetuar me zingjir te vetem) atehere dijetaret per nje hadith te tille kane mendime te ndryshme.

Ai hadith te cilin ti e transmeton nese sgabohem eshte hadith ahad per ate shkak nuk prish pun nese dijetaret kane mendime te ndryshme per te ama kuptohet dijetaret e jo njerezit e thjeshte per shkak se Allahu ua ka ndaluar njerezve te thjeshte te japen mendime ne kok te veten, per ato njerez Muhammedi alejhisselam ne nje rast ka thene: "...E vran njeriun i vraft Allahu, kur nuk dini pse nuk pyetni..."

Ndersa ato te cilet meritojne te pyeten dmth dijetaret nuk e mohojne ate hadith te me siperm per shkak se nuk meren me vlersimin e tij nga ana logjike, por edhe nese do e vleresonin nga ana logjike sdo prishte pune per shkak se nje hadith i tille nuk ka asgje kontradiktore me nje logjik te shendoshe nese e lexon ne gjuhen arabe e jo ne perkthimin anglisht.

E sa i perket se ai hadith ka me shum lidhje me krishterimin se me Islamin nuk eshte e vertete, per shkak se ti e kupton ashtu jo edhe te tjeret. Ja nje shembull, nje njeri e pyet nje dijetar per keto cilesi te Allahut rreth te cilave behet fjale ne hadithin e siperpermendur, e ky dijetar eshte Dr.Buti.

Pyetja: 

Dikush nga librat tuaj ka nxjerur këtë që vijon:

Nga libri: “Min el-Fikri ila el-Kalbi” faqe 50, sjell citatin: “Këto cilësi nëse gjenden te njeriu bëjnë që atë ta dehin, t’ja marrin mendjen, t’ja harrojnë realitetin e tij dhe bëjnë që njeriu të ngritet në shkallën e Zotit…”

Gjithashtu, marrur nga libri: “Menhexhu el-Hadarati el-Insanij-jeti fi el-Kur’an) faqe 49-50, citon fjalën e Doktorit (në fjalë) kur flet për njeriun: “Këto cilësi në fakt nuk janë diç tjetër vetëm se hije dhe rrezatime nga cilësitë e Zotit që ia dhuroi All-llahu kësaj krijese…”. Personi që i sjell këto citate tuaja replikon dhe thotë se a nuk paraqet kjo fjalë “panteizëm” dhe kufr. Ndërkaq, kur unë kësaj i bëra një vështrim, pashë se në citatin e dytë puna është e lehtë pasiqë nga teksti kuptojmë se ata (njerëzit) janë cilësuar d.m.th. mveshur me cilësinë e mëshirës, butësisë dhe të fuqisë…, ku kështu një pjesë e konsiderueshme e dijetarëve e kanë shpjeguar fjalën e Pejgamberit alejhis-selam ku thuhet se All-llahu njeriun e krijoi në pamjen- fotografinë e Tij. Por, unë gjej vështirësi të madhe të shpjegoj në ndonjë mënyrë tekstin e parë pasiqë në tekstin që e keni thënë gjindet fjala “…dhe ato (cilësi) bëjnë që njeriu të hyp në shkallën e Zotit…” 

Përgjigjja:

Të pyes pse Faraonët dhe të ngjajshmit me to pretenduan se janë “zotra” përveç All-llahut Fuqiplotë? A nuk ishte kjo gjë për atë se ata ishin të dehur me cilësitë me të cilat All-llahu i ka pajisur si: me dituri, forcë dhe dominim, pikërisht me gjërat që All-llahu ua ka nënshtruar atyre. A nuk qëndron fakti  se ato cilësi nuk janë diç tjetër përveç se modele nga cilësitë e All-llahut Fuqiplotë të cilat All-llahu ua ka lënë emanet deri në një  kohë të caktuar. A nuk e di se këto cilësi  janë për qëllim  nga fjala e All-llahut ku thotë: “Ne u ofruam emanetin qiejve, tokës dhe maleve, e ato nuk deshën ta marrin përsipër atë dhe u frikësuan prej tij, ndërsa njeriu atë e morri mbi vete; vërtetë ai i bëri padrejtë vetes, dhe ishte i pa dijshëm.” El-Ahzabë, 72). Sikur këto cilësi me të cilat All-llahu Fuqiplotë pajisi njeriun t’mos ishin hije të cilësive Dhatije (qenësore, vetore) të All-llahut e ndër më të parat ekzistimi i jonë. Pra, prej nga burojnë këto cilësi? Mos vallë ky vëllau ynë që kritikon don të thotë se: “Këto cilësi janë vetore (autogjene) të njeriut dhe nuk janë rrezatime dhe begati nga All-llahu që na i fali neve”, atëherë një gjë e tillë do të ishte Shirk (përshkrim shok All-llahut) dhe kufr, ruana Zot nga një gjë e tillë. Thuaj këtij kritiku se a nuk e lexon fjalën e All-llahut ku thotë: (…nga ajo që Ai di, të tjerët dijnë vetëm aq sa Ai ka dëshiruar, …” El-Bekarah, 255). 

A nuk është ky ajet Kur’anor tekst për atë se atë që ti e posedon nga dituria nuk buron nga vetja yte por, ajo është nderim dhe rrezatim i dhuruar për ty nga All-llahu. Vallë, si është e mundur që Teuhidi (besimi) të konsiderohet kufër? Cilin kriter shkencor ky vëlla i paditur e mbështet gjatë gjykimeve? A nuk ke dëgjuar se dijetarët e Akides (disiplinë e cila merret me studimin e besimit Islam) të thonë se: “Ekzistimi i All-llahut është ekzistim vetor, nga vetvetiu i vetë, kurse eksiztimi i të gjitha ekzistencave tjera është rezatim dhe i varur.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Jo vella nuk eshte aq diferenca e madhe ne mendime per hadithet ne mesin e dijetareve, ato hadithe te cilat jane te pranueshme per Buhariun jane te pranueshme edhe per Muslimin, por normalisht kan edhe dallime te vogla si psh.: Imam Buhariu ka qene me rigoroz ne vleresimin e hadithit dhe pranimin e tij, si psh shum hadithe te cilat nuk i ka futur ne koleksionin e tij Imam Buhariu nuk do te thote se jane te shpifur por edhe nga ato hadithe ka pasur sahih njejt si ne koleksionin e librit te tij por Imam Buhariu ato hadithe nuk i ka futur ne koleksionin e tij per shkak se nuk i kane plotesuar kriteret e larta te tij e ate pune e ka bere nxenesi i tij Imam Muslimi, njejt edhe ky imam i ka pasur hadithet ne koleksionin e tij sahih (autentik).
> 
> Me nje fjale te dijetaret ekzistojne mendime te peraferta kur behet fjale per vleresimin e nje hadithi. Por lind pyetja cilet hadithe jane kontradiktore te dijetaret: Per nje hadith me patur dijetaret mendime te ndryshme me se pari ai hadith nuk duhet te kete grade te larte autenciteti si psh: mutevatir, e ndersa nese ka grade AHAD (hadith i transmetuar me zingjir te vetem) atehere dijetaret per nje hadith te tille kane mendime te ndryshme.
> 
> Ai hadith te cilin ti e transmeton nese sgabohem eshte hadith ahad per ate shkak nuk prish pun nese dijetaret kane mendime te ndryshme per te ama kuptohet dijetaret e jo njerezit e thjeshte per shkak *se Allahu ua ka ndaluar njerezve te thjeshte te japen mendime ne kok te veten*, per ato njerez Muhammedi alejhisselam ne nje rast ka thene: "...E vran njeriun i vraft Allahu, kur nuk dini pse nuk pyetni..."
> 
> Ndersa ato te cilet meritojne te pyeten dmth dijetaret nuk e mohojne ate hadith te me siperm per shkak se nuk meren me vlersimin e tij nga ana logjike, por edhe nese do e vleresonin nga ana logjike sdo prishte pune per shkak se nje hadith i tille nuk ka asgje kontradiktore me nje logjik te shendoshe nese e lexon ne gjuhen arabe e jo ne perkthimin anglisht.
> 
> E sa i perket se ai hadith ka me shum lidhje me krishterimin se me Islamin nuk eshte e vertete, per shkak se ti e kupton ashtu jo edhe te tjeret. Ja nje shembull, nje njeri e pyet nje dijetar per keto cilesi te Allahut rreth te cilave behet fjale ne hadithin e siperpermendur, e ky dijetar eshte Dr.Buti.
> ...


Hubej, une ndoshta nuk jam diejtar, por ama edhe budalla nuk jam! 
Nga ana tjeter une dua te ndalem pak tek ato fjalet e tua qe thua qe Allahu ua ka ndaluar njerezve te thejshte te sjellin vendime me koken e tyre.
ME intereson sipas teje dhe dijetareve kush ben pjese ne kete grup njerezish ?!! 
Cilen juve konsideroni njeri te thjeshte dhe cilen jo ?!!

Sa i perket atij hadithit , ndoshta jam gabim, por ashtu sic e di une fene islame, feja na meson se asgje nuk i ngjason Allahut dmth as a.s. Ademi!
KEte e besojne kristijanet te cilet thuajne se Perendija i ka krijuar njerezit sipas imazhit te TIJ!

GV_USA

----------


## hubejb

Ja kush eshte njeri i thjeshte e kush dijetar. Do ta mar nje shembull nga jeta, nga profesionet e ndryshme ne jeten e kesaj bote. psh: Sipas kritereve te ndryshme te kesaj kohe kush konsiderohet programer? Nje njeri i cili ka mesuar nje algoritem te thjeshte? Eshte mesuar te shkruaj nje dy rreshta kod programim?! Jo, jo, normale se nuk konsiderohet nje njeri i tille programer edhe neqoftese te gjith mohalla e therasin programer apo haker.

Programer quhet ai njeri i cili e din sepaku nje gjuhe programuese komplet, pa gjymtime, me nje fjale sic din te flet gjuhen e tij te nenes ashtu te dije te shkruaj edhe me ate gjuhe algoritmet e ndryshme, dhe te nxjerr ne drit nje program me plotkuptimin e fjales te zbatueshem, te gjithe te tjeret te cilet tentojne ta imitojne nje njeri te tille jane vetem se nxenes te dijes apo imitator dhe pllagjiator te reme te cilet dine vetem se te mburren para te tjereve se jan dikushi.

Njejte, kush quhet fizikan, kush quhet mjek, kimist, ekonomist; Une e dij se per te gjith keto je dakord me mua, por me cudit fakti se si nuk je dakord me mua kush quhet muxhtehid (dijetar i aft per te nxjerrur konkluza te sheriatit).

Kuptohet se nuk pajtohesh, se per kete gje ta ka gatuar trurin perendimi vetem e vetem qe me e zhvleresuar sheriatin (ligjin e Allahut) i cili ligj eshte shum me i vlefshem se shkencat tjera sic jane kimia, fizika etj. dhe i cili ligj eshte armiku me i madh i tyre.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Ja kush eshte njeri i thjeshte e kush dijetar. Do ta mar nje shembull nga jeta, nga profesionet e ndryshme ne jeten e kesaj bote. psh: Sipas kritereve te ndryshme te kesaj kohe kush konsiderohet programer? Nje njeri i cili ka mesuar nje algoritem te thjeshte? Eshte mesuar te shkruaj nje dy rreshta kod programim?! Jo, jo, normale se nuk konsiderohet nje njeri i tille programer edhe neqoftese te gjith mohalla e therasin programer apo haker.
> 
> Programer quhet ai njeri i cili e din sepaku nje gjuhe programuese komplet, pa gjymtime, me nje fjale sic din te flet gjuhen e tij te nenes ashtu te dije te shkruaj edhe me ate gjuhe algoritmet e ndryshme, dhe te nxjerr ne drit nje program me plotkuptimin e fjales te zbatueshem, te gjithe te tjeret te cilet tentojne ta imitojne nje njeri te tille jane vetem se nxenes te dijes apo imitator dhe pllagjiator te reme te cilet dine vetem se te mburren para te tjereve se jan dikushi.
> 
> Njejte, kush quhet fizikan, kush quhet mjek, kimist, ekonomist; Une e dij se per te gjith keto je dakord me mua, por me cudit fakti se si nuk je dakord me mua kush quhet muxhtehid (dijetar i aft per te nxjerrur konkluza te sheriatit).
> 
> Kuptohet se nuk pajtohesh, se per kete gje ta ka gatuar trurin perendimi vetem e vetem qe me e zhvleresuar sheriatin (ligjin e Allahut) i cili ligj eshte shum me i vlefshem se shkencat tjera sic jane kimia, fizika etj. dhe i cili ligj eshte armiku me i madh i tyre.



Okay, psh nuk them se nuk jam dakort me ty. Kete qe ke thene , e ke thene drejte. 
Por ajo qe me intereson mua ( sheriati ka te bej shum me te llogjikuarit ) dijetaret e sheriatit lexojne hadithet dhe ne baze te njohurive qe kane , fusin trurin e tyre ne perdorim ( llogjikojne ) dhe pastaj sjellin nje vendim!
Shembull , a mundet nje programer te bej te njejten gje?!! Te lexoj nje hadith, ne baze te njohurive qe ka , te llogjikoj thelle dhe te sjelli nje vendim ?!!
Ose doktori, ekonomisti etj etj !!!

GV_USA

----------


## hubejb

Ne shikim te pare nuk mund per shkak se per ta be nje gje te tille duhet te kesh njohuri te medha, nuk mund te japesh nje vendim vetem me nje te lexuar, sepse duhet te dish edhe shum hadithe te tjera dhe shum ajete te tjera dhe shum rregulla te tjera qe te biesh ne konkludim te drejte sepse nje hadith mund te bjer ne kundershtim te madh me te tjeret, do ta bie nje shembull kontravers. Nje here nje dijetar i madh aq shum e ka malltretuar nje shajtan duke i thene dhe duke e merzit, vetem e vetem qe ti tregoj nje ajet kuranor. Dhe aq shum bezdiset shajtani prej tij sa qe i thon ne rregull do ta tregoj nje ajet kuranore dhe dijetari i thot cili eshte, Shajtani i pergjigjet: "O ju që besuat, mos iu afroni namazit..." (4:43), sic e sheh Shajtani vetem ajete te tilla din, edhe pse ai ajeti ka vazhdimet e tij komentet e tij, per ate ajet ka ajete te tjera, njejt edhe hadithe te tjera.

Cka dua te them! Ai i profesionit tjeter nuk mund te jep mend per nje hadith per shkak se me shum dem mund te bej me dijen e tij se sa dobi njejt si nje njeri kur i jep mend nje te semuri duke i thene qe te pij nje ampicilin per shkak se kete semundje e sherron ampicilina, por ai i gjori nuk e din se ky ilaç vertet ben dobi ama per njeriun e duhur e jo per secilin per shkak se ndonjeri mund te kete kunderefekt nga ky ilac, dmth biem ne nje konkluzion se reçetat e mjekut i jep vetem mjeku, njejt edhe fetvat per hadithet i jep vetem dijetari islam.

Por kuptohet nje kimist ka te drejte te jape fetva ama mese pari duhet te studioj shum shkenca qe kane te bejne rreth fese islame, dmth duhet te behet dijetar islam sikurse qe nese don te jep receta mjekesore nje hoxhe do duhet te studioj mjekesine.

----------


## A_C

Pohimi i tipit : "Ne Islam nuk lejohet logjika" eshte pohim tejet negativ dhe i rrezikshem mendoj une.

Si mund dikush te mendoj qe mund te ekzistoje nje ligj i Zotit te cilin Ai e ka shpalle ne kundershtim me armen kryesore qe ia dha njeriut me te cilen ai e gjen te verteten - logjiken?

Secila tentative per te na larguar nga kjo privilegje(logjika) eshte e demshme pra nuk mund ti sherbej asnje te mire.

Paramendoje situaten ideore nese nje prijes Islam iu afrohet nje qytetari te thjeshte dhe i thote : "A e sheh kete toke dhe gjithe univerzin, a e kupton qe vetem nje force e mbinatyrshme mund ta ndertoje ate" ai qytetari i thjeshte duhet te pergjigjet "Nuk guxoj te logjikoj". 

Pastaj:
"Allahu i ka ndaluar te gjitha substancat qe e ndrrojne gjendjen psiqike te njeriut, pra esht ei ndaluar alkoholi" pergjigjja: "Une nuk guxoj te logjikoj".

Ose edhe : "Ky eshte dijetar musliman kete duhet ndegjuar pasiqe ka bagazh te madh dije" pergjigjja "pa logjike, si ti klasifikoj njerezit"

Si mund te mendon dikush qe logjika duhet perjashtuar kur ne permes po asaj logjike kemi mberri deri te feja e caktuar. Kjo do te thote qe nese e perjashtojme logjiken atehere e kemi perjashtu komplet edhe te gjitha fete e botes pasiqe pa logjike nuk mund te arrijme deri tek feja. Pasiqe i kemi largu te gjitha fete, atehere e kemi largu edhe pergjegjesine e praktikimit te feve.... 

Tjeter, si e pranon nje njeri i thjeshte qe me hyrjen ne Islam duhet ta shkyqesh nga puna logjiken? Pra, a ndikon kjo mire ne perhapjen e Islamit? A i ndikon pozitivisht apo negativisht menqurise(e Allahu i don njerezit e menqur)
Ta perkujtoj se prej tipareve kryesore(ose e vetmja) qe dallohen fete eshte edhe sa jane te logjikshme. 

Ne anen tjeter, dijetare ka shume dhe jane kontradiktore ne mes vete dhe prap se prap te duhet logjika per te vendosur se cilin do ta ndegjosh. Ne momentin qe ti perdore logjiken per te zgjedhe dijetarin, atehere ti ke perdore logjiken per te zgjedhe edhe dispozitat Islame dhe kjo eshte e ngjajshme me punen e atij i cili vet per vehte i peshon gjerat.

Ketu nuk eshte tendenca e perjashtimit te logjikes sa eshte tendenca e glorifikimit te dijetareve. Me kete tentohet qe pohimet dhe gjykimet e dijetareve te mbrohen ne menyre absolute duke i perjashtuar 99% e potencialit njerezor nga mundesija e kundershtimit. Ose ndoshta edhe te mirembahen ndamjet ndermjet sektave te ndryshme.

Nje gje duhet te jete e qarte: Ne momentin qe une e kundershtoj nje dijetare, nuk e kam kundershtuar Islamin. 

Logjika kurre askujt nuk i ka bere dem, vetem e kunderta. 

Eshte fakt i pamohueshem se dijetaret islame nuk pajtohen ne shume gjera. Kjo do te thote qe njeri ose disa prej tyre e kane gabim ne gjykimin e tyre. E gjitha kjo do te thote qe dijetari gabon. Tani ai dijetar a e ka me lehte te gaboje dhe kjo te behet dispozite fetare kur 1 miljard njerez e vleresojne apo kur vetem ai e vlereson kete?

Edhe e fundja... Fetva eshte te ipen keshilla fetare dhe fetva nuk mund te jap dikush ne baze logjike(simbas disave). Atehere si mund ta keshillosh dikend qe te mos e perdore logjiken, duke mos e perdore logjiken ti vet (pasiqe po jep fetva)????

----------


## hubejb

O vella A_C me ke keqkuptuar ne Islam levderohet dhe kerkohet logjika.

Per te arrit te e verteta si psh te arrish te kuptojsh cila fe eshte e vertete arrihet me logjike, por ne momentin e arritjes se tille, kur te arrish te vertetojsh se ky liber Kurani eshte nga ana e Allahut i cili na e tregon te verteten dhe Ky Allah eshte i Gjithdijshem dhe nese Ai na urdheron dicka dhe ne mendojme se eshte e palogjikshme, mendja jone e ceket mendon se eshte e palogjikshme por Krijuesi i logjikes thot te kunderten. 

Dmth derisa ke arrit te kuptojsh se ky eshte Krijuesi im dhe ky lajm qe vjen nepermjet Kuranit eshte i sakt atehere duhet me i besuar atij. Shum njerez me logjiken e tyre mendojne se mishi i derrit eshte ushqim i shendoshe por jo! Krijuesi i logjikes thot te kunderten "Mos e hani mishin e tij se eshte i ndyt", dhe ti si nje njeri me logjik do i kishe besuar Krijuesit tend per shkak se ai eshte i ditur edhe per te dukshmen edhe per te padukshmen.

Shembull, Muhammedi alejhisselam ka thene qe kur femija te lind ti rruhen floket per shkak se eshte sunnet. Njerezit e tille qe i japin perparesi logjikes me shum se shpalljes thonin a jeni normal be burra nje veprim i tille do i shkaktoj dem femise pershkak se e ka lekuren e bute, e ndersa shoket e Muhammedit alejhisselam dhe te gjithe muslimanet e devotshem te cilet i kane dhene perparesi Krijuesit e jo logjikes e kane vepruar kete ibadet. 

Ti tash mund tu dalesh zot njerezve qe i kane dhene perparesi logjikes, por ne kete kohen bashkohore te shkences vertetohet e kunderta. Mjekesia moderne thot se neqoftese ia rruan floket femijes me kete veprim i zhvillohen te gjitha shqisat me shume. Disa gjera neve na duken te pa logjikshme ama Krijuesi jone thote te kunderten.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> O vella A_C me ke keqkuptuar ne Islam levderohet dhe kerkohet logjika.
> 
> Per te arrit te e verteta si psh te arrish te kuptojsh cila fe eshte e vertete arrihet me logjike, por ne momentin e arritjes se tille, kur te arrish te vertetojsh se ky liber Kurani eshte nga ana e Allahut i cili na e tregon te verteten dhe Ky Allah eshte i Gjithdijshem dhe nese Ai na urdheron dicka dhe ne mendojme se eshte e palogjikshme, mendja jone e ceket mendon se eshte e palogjikshme por Krijuesi i logjikes thot te kunderten. 
> 
> Dmth derisa ke arrit te kuptojsh se ky eshte Krijuesi im dhe ky lajm qe vjen nepermjet Kuranit eshte i sakt atehere duhet me i besuar atij. Shum njerez me logjiken e tyre mendojne se mishi i derrit eshte ushqim i shendoshe por jo! Krijuesi i logjikes thot te kunderten "Mos e hani mishin e tij se eshte i ndyt", dhe ti si nje njeri me logjik do i kishe besuar Krijuesit tend per shkak se ai eshte i ditur edhe per te dukshmen edhe per te padukshmen.
> 
> Shembull, Muhammedi alejhisselam ka thene qe kur femija te lind ti rruhen floket per shkak se eshte sunnet. Njerezit e tille qe i japin perparesi logjikes me shum se shpalljes thonin a jeni normal be burra nje veprim i tille do i shkaktoj dem femise pershkak se e ka lekuren e bute, e ndersa shoket e Muhammedit alejhisselam dhe te gjithe muslimanet e devotshem te cilet i kane dhene perparesi Krijuesit e jo logjikes e kane vepruar kete ibadet. 
> 
> Ti tash mund tu dalesh zot njerezve qe i kane dhene perparesi logjikes, por ne kete kohen bashkohore te shkences vertetohet e kunderta. Mjekesia moderne thot se neqoftese ia rruan floket femijes me kete veprim i zhvillohen te gjitha shqisat me shume. Disa gjera neve na duken te pa logjikshme ama Krijuesi jone thote te kunderten.


Huhejb a me tregon ti mua psh ne baze te llogjikes a ka mundesi qe psh Buhari te ket gabuar ne ndonje hadith ?!!
Ose Muslimi, Abu Davudi etj etj.

Si e sqaron ti shembull qe ke hadithe sipas te cilave profeti ndalon te shkruhen hadithet dhe ke hadithe sipas te cilave i stimulon sahabet me shkruajt hadithe!!!

Ose psh cfar mendon per hadithin sipas te cilit a.s. Muhamedi ka thene se grate kane prapambetje mendore ne krahasim me burrat ?!! 

Ajo qe mua me pengon sa i perket ketyre mbledhesve te haditheve, eshte fakti qe juve po i krahasoni me Perendine , me Allahun!!!

Kur dikush ju thot se psh  " Hej ka mundesi qe imam Buhari tek ky hadith ta kete gabim!" , juve as qe ndaleni te mendoni pak, por menjeher thuani jo Buhari nuk ka be gabime sepse ka pasur kriteret e ashpra kur ka mbledh hadithet. 

Allahu nuk gabon Huhejb , e jo imam Buhari ose imam Muslimi!!!
Imam Buhari edhe imam Muslimi, edhe Bin Bazi, edhe shejh Albani , jane njerez , si puna ime dhe e jotje, dhe njelloj sikur ti ose une qe nuk jemi imun ndaj gabimeve edhe ata nuk kane qene imun ndaj gabimeve. 

Andaj mendoj une kur dikush kritikon dicka ,njerezit e ditur nuk refuzojne mendimin menjeher duke i thene atij tjetrit e ke gabim, por studjojne dhe shikojne a ka baza ate qe thot filani ose jo!!!

Si mendon ti psh, sikur nja 50 ose 100 hadithe qe i atribohen profetit te kene qene shpifje te cilat psh imam Buharit ose imameve tjeter u ka ikur nga dora te klasifikojne hadithet e tilla si shpifje dhe ti sot i beson si te verteta, valle a do ti behet qefi a.s. Muhamedit qe ke besuar keto hadithe ?!!

Per mendimin tim eshte shum veshtire per tu besuar hadithet ( ato qe ne pamje te pare duken te dyshimta ) sepse keto hadithe nuk te atribohen ty ose mua, por i atribuhohen profetit, i atribuhohen njeriut te cilen Allahu e zgjodhi qe njerezimit ti shpall shpalljen e fundit. 

Une per veten time me mire ti refuzoj ato hadithet e dyshimta se sa te njejtat tia atriboj profetit dhe me te vetmin qellim qe te mbroj personalitetin e profetit.  
Nqs se jam gabim , te pakten kam arsye te forte qe kur te dal para Allahut te sqaroj pse kam refuzuar ato hadithe.

Si fund , e di ti qe edhe gjate sundimit te kater kalifeve te pare hadithet nuk jane lejuar te shkruhen ?!!! 
A me tregon ti mua pse keta kater kalifet e pare kane qene kunder regjistrimit te haditheve ?!!!!

GV_USA

----------


## albprofiler

> A ben dikush te me sqaroj metodat ne te cilat u bazua puna e Imam Buharit , dhe te tjereve, 
> Te gjithe ata qe frekuentojne kete forum per nje kohe te gjate e dine qendrimin tim ndaj hadtheve qe kam, ashtu ua bej me dije qe sinqerisht nuk e hap kete teme me qellim qe te perbuz hadithet e shpikura qe jane be pjese e sunnetit te profetit, por e hap me qellim te kuptoj se ne cfar menyre psh Imam Buhari ishte ne gjendje qe nga me shum se 600.000 mije hadithe te gjeje tamam se cili hadith eshte sahih e cili jo dhe numri i hadithe sahih sipas Buharit eshte diku rreth 5800 hadithe!!!
> Pra me pak se 1%.
> 
> 
> Me Respekt GV_USA


Puna e Buhariut dhe Muslimit e te tjereve mbledhes te haditheve eshte e çmuar dhe duhet te respektohet nga muslimanet.
Nuk ja bej askujt obligative te besohen te gjitha hadithat e tyre ashtu si nuk mundet askush te mi bej mua te obligueshme.
Une me sa di nuk ka asnje ligj ne islam qe i bejn obligative te lexohen dhe te permbahemi vetem tek disa mbledhes te haditheve dhe librave te tyre.
Ne qofte se ka ndonje ligj qe me obligon mua apo ndonje musliman tjeter per kto atehere sillni dhe ta shohim.

Une me sa kam degjuar Buhariu dhe Muslimi e shume tjere kane pasur 
shume hadithe por qeveritaret e ndryshem mbas tyre jau kane humbur shume libra dhe hadithe.
Nuk mund ta besoj se Buhariu dhe Muslimi mund ti kene lene se bashku vetem 7 apo 8 mije hadithe, edhe sot ne kete kohe po ju hiqen hadithet dhe numri i tyre po paksohet dita dites paramendo se sa do te jete numri i tyre mbas 100 apo 200 vjetesh.
Ne qofte se ka pas ma shume se gjysme milioni hadithe dhe kta kane zgjedur vetem nje perqind te tyre atehere ku mbeten ato hadithat e tjere.
Muslimanet nuk i fshijn historite dhe mendoj se as Buhariu dhe Muslimi me te tjeret nuk kane vepruar ashtu.Shebull ne qofte se i gjen 100 hadithe dhe i shkruan ato 5 prej tyre te duken te vertet (sahih) atehere çka do te veprojsh me ato 95 hadithat tjere. Shkenctari (mendoj se kta ishin) i vertet i ndan hadithet e dobeta ne nje liber te veçante dhe ja len historianve te vendosin per kete pune

As Buhariu Muslimi , Abu Daudi etj etj nuk na kane bere obligative librat e tyre sidmos obligative ne çdo rresht dhe fjale te tyre .

Muhamedi a.s ka lene me qindra mijera fjale ,pra na paska lene me qindra mijera (ndoshta miliona) thenie (haditha) dhe kto nuk mund ti gjejsh ne nje liber te vetem. Njejt eshte edhe me historite e Ehlibejtit (familjese se Muhamedit a.s) dhe sahabve se edhe ata e kane rolin e tyre ne islam.
Kur i shikon te gjitha kto , krejt jeten e Muhamedit a.s jetat e atyre pas tij atehere del te kupton se islami nuk duhet te kete nje numer hadithesh 5 apo 8 mije por kjo ma se paku duhet te kete gjysme milioni thenie te tyre.
Ligj i pathyeshem islamik eshte çdo hadith qe kundershton Kuranin eshte hadith i rrejshem.

----------


## hubejb

Secili dijetar i hadithit ka mundesi te gaboj, por nuk eshte tragjike nje gje e tille nese gabon. Une dua ti ta kuptojsh kete gje se nuk eshte tragjike nese gabon nje dijetar, por tragjike eshte nese perzihet nje njeri i thjeshte ne punet e dijetareve.

Islami ka vu rregulla ne ceshtjet e rendesishme, si psh ne ceshtjet e besimit nuk mund te gabohet asnjehere, per ate shkak ne ato ceshtje nuk vendoset me argumente jo te prere, por e domosdoshme eshte qe per gjera te tilla te vendoset me argumente mutevatir, njejte sic e ka graden Kurani.

E per gjera te tjera nese gabon dijetari eshte meshire per ne. 
Muhammedi alejhisselam ka thene nese nje dijetar ( jo nje njeri i thjeshte) ia qellon nje ceshtjes ka dy sevape e nese nuk ia qellon ka nje sevap dmth edhe kur ia qellon edhe kur nuk ia qellon ai ka sevap per shkak se ai i ka plotesuar kushtet e tij per te dhene fetva dmth ka arrite qe te behet dijetar dhe plus keto mesele nuk jane aq te rrezikshme nese gabon por Allahu per keta gjera len hapesire per muslimanet nga meshira e Tij. Njejte sic ka thene Omer ibn Abdulazizi une gezohem kur dijetaret nuk kane mendim te njejte per shkak se muslimaneve u jepet hapesire qe te zgjedhin e ndersa kur kane mendim te njejt mua sme behet qejfi se na ngushtohet rrethi.

Edhe njehere per keta pune jane dijetaret, nese don te merresh me keta pune shko njehere behu dijetar e pastaj eja me mendimet e tuaja.

Sic shihet me ne muslimanet ka nje problem per te gjitha ceshtjet e jetes tone hulumtojme te gjejme nje njeri profesionalist te na i zgjidh sic jane: nje mjek, nje advokat, nje arhitekt etj por kur eshte puna te me e rendesishmja Feja e Allahut nuk veprojme nje gje te tille.

Nese tentojsh te bejsh nje nderhyrje kirurgjike ne trupin tend vetem do vdesesh, nese tentojsh ti zgjedhish problemet tua financiare pa nje kontabilist me pervoj do bankrotojsh, njejt edhe nese tentojsh vetes tende ti japish fetva te ndryshme ne koken tende, do devijosh dhe se fundi Allahu do te hudhe ne zjarr.

Cka te duash vendos trupi dhe shpirti eshte e drejta dhe pergjegjesia yte.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Une e kuptoj qe nje dijetar nese ia qellon nje ceshtjeje ka dy sevape dhe nese gabon ka nje sevap. 
Po kur folim per hadithet, nese nje dijetar gabon dhe shembull nje hadith te rejshem ia atribon profetit dhe ti e beson ate si te vertete , vetem e vetem se ky dijetari ka gabuar, valle si mendon ti a do te besheshte qefi a.s. Muhamedit qe muslimanet besojne dicka qe AI kurre nuk e ka thene ?!!

GV_USA

----------

